# What is this???



## ltb185 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello all

I am new to all this bike info and would like some help. I am thinking of buying this frame but have no idea what model it is. It will cost me around 300 US.
The guy i am buying from has no info of model and also has no idea, if i could find out what type of colnago it is or around when it was built it would be easier to seach for info on it.

Thanks


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Several questions that would help determine the age of the frame. Is that down-tube braze-ons which I can see or just a spec of light? What is the distance between the rear dropouts? Any numbers on the frame? A picture of the underside of BB would also be of some help.


----------



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

It's a C95 or C96 and it even appeared as a C97.
Same thing - different names. 

Here is scan from a Colnago catalogue of the time.

25CrMo4 tubing and Columbus Thron (as listed in the Colnago catalogue) are the same tubing. Although as is the way with Colnago its Thron "Super".

I have one in a hideous shade of "fluorescent" yellow with dark olive green graphics. 

When it was on sale it was their "entry" level steel frame. 

Roger


----------



## colnago_munich (Oct 6, 2012)

*Colour*

Thank you very much for this thread and the reply. Helped me to identify my "new" bike!

I have a black one and, unfortunately, there a few damages to the paintwork. Do you know what kind of black this might be? Its a very dark black, but in the sun its more of a dark purple. 

Thanks from a newbie to this forum


----------

